#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 【轉貼】如何用PhotoShop讓線條變得流暢平滑

## sanyo

從別的論壇看到轉來的，覺得對這裏的獸可能有幫助
以上

================================================
我們手繪的線稿如果以高分辨率掃描到電腦裏以後，總會顯得粗糙和不夠流暢，即使是用線高手，倘若以投稿爲目的，某些線條也還是需要修整的。

修整線條最完美的方法（就線條本身而言）當然是用鋼筆工具，但是太過於麻煩，除非你的線稿已經非常幹淨，線條也只有少量需要修整的地方，否則不推薦使用這個工具來做整個畫面的修整。

下邊介紹一種簡單實用的方法，可以讓非常粗糙的線條也變得平滑流暢。爲了說明，偶特別用吹了半個鍾頭冷風的手繪了一張鼠標畫-_-……廢話少說，進入流程！！！

1，用PHOTOSHOP（我使用的是8.0）打開需要“整形”的稿子（廢話- -）





2，用魔棒（工具欄第二行右）點選黑色部分。然後鼠標右鍵“選取相似”，把所有的黑色部分選中（如果是掃描圖容差選100）




3，打開路徑面板，點圖中的小圖標（從選區建立工作路徑）





4，新建一個圖層，然後在路徑面板右鍵點擊“工作路徑”，選擇“填充路徑”（注意這一步是在新圖層上工作）




5，彈出的窗口如圖設置就行，羽化半徑參數自己試試看吧~~




6，填充完畢之後刪除工作路徑






7，沒合層的效果，還有一些很明顯的毛邊。





8，如果效果好，你可以直接合層，我是扔掉原來的背景層，然後選擇和層的。





9，最後就變成了這樣。線條跟一開始的完全是兩個樣子！！





----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
基本步驟就這麽簡單。處理線稿掃描稿用這個方法也不錯。我們看一看分別。

1，原始掃描圖（只是調整了對比度）




2，使用上邊方法優化了線條的圖（未刪除原始圖層）




3，刪除原始圖層以後的修整圖




縮小之後感覺變化不大，其實放大看，效果還是非常明顯的！！！






最後，這個方法有個最大的毛病，就是會把線條變粗！！！如果自己上墨線，最好掌握住粗細兩種變化，細線條盡量清晰（爲了保證掃描質量，最好別用淡墨），粗線條不要粗的過分（處理過程自然就會加粗），那麽掃描之後用這種方法優化以後的圖就會比較理想了^^！！

----------


## 翔太

原來可以這樣用…

一直很疑惑為什麼有些人畫的可以那麼順阿XD

----------


## BAKA

咦咦?!原來可以這樣用啊囧! 
俺都是線條"刷刷"滴就下去了... 
雖然很方便~ 
啊啊~~不過對於線稿很髒的... 
看來俺是無緣使用這方便的方法了OTZ

----------

